# Dry Firing a Striker fired VS Hammer fired gun



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I was raised to NOT dry fire my guns.

To always use snap caps.

BUT NONE of my guns were striker fired auto's.

I've searched and I saw the answers about snap caps and I use them, 

BUT does it HURT the gun in any way to dry fire a striker fired gun?

i.e. like a Springfield XDm or a S&W Sigma or Ruger LCP :smt023

:smt1099


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Take a Glock or the original XD, go through the take down process, what do you have to do?



Dry fire the gun.


Generally speaking it's OK to dry fire modern firearms other than rimfires.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

A lot of the striker fired weapons will say in the manual that it's not a bad thing to dry fire them and as stated there are times when you have to. But if it was me I'd try to keep it to a minimum. It's just too inexpensive to not use the caps way I see it. 

It seems I remember seeing in my Glock manual though that they said it was OK to do it. My Sigma manual said it was fine too. But I used snap caps when I practiced just the same. I can't remember the XD manual. As far as warantee things go if the manual don't say don't do it then I guess it's OK but for me I would have that lingering feeling that the pin would mess up the one time I really needed that weapon. and with the price of snap caps it just don't seem too pricey an insurance policy.


----------

